# Interesting thread on et-73 mods



## starsfaninco (Dec 17, 2007)

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...7290051153/p/1


*I've had poor range problems since day one. The only way I've been able to get it to work inside the house is by setting the reciever in an open window. Maverick has sent me 2 replacements but I still have poor range. I opened it up this morning to try and extend the antenna.*

*I think we may have discovered why so many of the earlier ET-73's had problems. They left out the antennas! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*



http://www.ihaveadotcom.com/Maverick/et-73.jpg


EDIT: Jeff and/or mods, this link is to the webber virtual bullet site and might not be appropriate here but does have some great info.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

great thread Stars.......i am STILL reading it..........Bubba......looks like maybe yours didn't have a antenna wire inside the recieving unit........


----------



## garyt (Dec 17, 2007)

My reception also is lacking, I will be taking mine apart tonight to experiment with.

Thanks.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

where's smokie okie?

i see he has replied to this link that was posted........

i am asking one for christmas......but i am going to contact Maverick with this link and see what they have to say...........


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

okay.....i asked for a ET-73..........

now that i read all 12 pages of the link that Stars posted.......i just emailed em

here is my email........this was sent to the darren in the link......he is now operations manager


well..........i have been following this post .......12 pages worth.........

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...7290051153/p/1

and it seems to me.......NOTHING has changed with the ET-73

and i asked for one for christmas..........seems after 2 years.......nothing has changed........so..........should i rescind my request from my family for one of these?????

i noticed that no one from your company bothered to even register to let all these folks know you are on the problem

can you give me ANY reason to buy one of your units?

Steve Nichols


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 18, 2007)

Please post any response you might get.  I'm very curious to see.

KE


----------



## walking dude (Dec 18, 2007)

you KNOW i will.........i really like the PROPAGANDA they spew......lets see if they have got their CRAP together yet..........

but their press release IS good....you have to give em that


----------



## desertlites (Dec 18, 2007)

I have 3 thermos- 1 quick check-and a couple in meat dials-I just a good ole boy that learned from elders-no need for fancy here.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 21, 2007)

okay.......Stars i said i would get back to you on any response.......NADA yet.........SO...............

i emailed the prez.........AND all of the staff........heres the copy......wonder if THIS will get any response.......

Dear sir..........

hello, my name is steve nichols.........

i have asked for christmas one of your E-73's......but have read some disturbing problems with them......re: No antenna with the unit.........i emailed Darren Keller last week......but still no response.......i know its the holidays......but i would of thought i would of at least gotten some acknowledgment

here is my email to him

well..........i have been following this post .......12 pages worth.........

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...7290051153/p/1

and it seems to me.......NOTHING has changed with the ET-73

and i asked for one for christmas..........seems after 2 years.......nothing has changed........so..........should i rescind my request from my family for one of these?????

i noticed that no one from your company bothered to even register to let all these folks know you are on the problem

can you give me ANY reason to buy one of your units?

Steve Nichols

i really like what the advertisements say about your product......but if you click on that link i included......you have a ongoing problem with this unit........even in Sept. 07.....

i hope you can assure me, that your product performs as advertised........


thank you for your time

Steve Nichols


__________________________________________________  _______________________________________
Never seem more learned than the people you are with. Wear your learning like a pocket watch and keep it hidden. Do not pull it out to count the hours, but give the time when you are asked. --- Lord Chesterfield


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, I expected some sort of a response before now, even if it was just a form letter.  This should garner some sort of response from them for sure...

KE


----------



## squeezy (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesting ... after Christmas, I'll be opening mine up too!
Looking forward to the letter response ... stay after them!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

like a bulldog onna...........uh.........summin.........

btw squeeze............nice pic in your profile.......can't remember what i was doing there........think i was clicking on a thread........and fat fingered your profile..........hehehehe


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 22, 2007)

Walking Dude;131813 said:
			
		

> great thread Stars.......i am STILL reading it..........Bubba......looks like maybe yours didn't have a antenna wire inside the recieving unit........[/
> 
> Thank's bro, just read this thread and glad i did!!
> Heading out to the shop rite now to start demolition, will report back!!
> ...


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

bubba......if nothing else..........make that mod...........6.5 inches of 20 gauge wire and stick out the case........seems like it werks..........


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, there was an antenna in the case, made a small notch on the bottom side and got it hanging out now.

Seem's like i have better range already, probe is in the shop and i'm getting a reading thru the door........lost reading inside the house but still MUCH better than it was.
Thank's alot for this thread bro!!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

you have a idea of the length steve?????

that link that was posted......one dude had a antenna inside.....but it was like 9 inches...........i believe he even made a mod to that..........

PLUS........try putting in NEW.....good batt.s

that mite even add some distance


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 22, 2007)

Ya, hung out about 6"
Good idea about the battterie's, never thought of that!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

since its a family forum.........i will not respond to that........LOLOLOLOL


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys, antenna length will make a huge difference.  I think I read in the thread that the frequency was 433mhz and that the antenna length needed to be 6.5 inches.  Longer unless it's in the correct ratio 1/4 wave, 1/2 wave, etc could hurt your performance.  Glad this thread is helping some folks.  It's about time I contributed something other than a few pictures of cooked food :)


----------



## squeezy (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm a little concerned about compromising the water resistance of the unit by opening and notching the case.
 Do we need to check receiver & transmitter for antennaes?


----------



## oillogger (Dec 22, 2007)

The length is a big deal and there is less signal loss with 1/2 wave length than 1/4 wave length.  Position is of a concern also.  Keep it as straight as possible.


----------



## richtee (Dec 22, 2007)

A good wire would be the center conductor of a chunk of coaxial cable. Usually its steel that's copper coated, and quite stiff. You could leave the center insulation on the part outside the case and seal it with silicone at the case and tip.

If ya want to experiment, cut it to about 7 inches, and trim with cutters for max range.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

squeezy......we are talking the reciever......NOT the transmitter.......the reciever should be inside with you.............

if water is a problem.......just stick a baggie over it when it rains.......the transmitter


----------



## squeezy (Dec 23, 2007)

OK ... WD ... but how do we know that part of the problem does not lie with the receiver? Two way street ...eh?
I agree the water part .. is no biggie!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 23, 2007)

well.........like i said........i followed that link........read 12 pages of the discussion of what mite be the problem..........the general consensus of what i read..........they was pinpointing the reciever............

thats all i am going by............i have NO clue........i am trying to find out.......IF i get one for christmas......wether i should just take it back.......but if it can be fixed......then i will do it.........i like to tinker......its a curse i tell ya........a curse..........


----------



## starsfaninco (Dec 23, 2007)

From everything I read, it was the receiver only.  The xmitter seems be right.  However, if we could just get more power... Scotty, (or Tim Taylor) where are ya...


----------



## starsfaninco (Apr 16, 2008)

WD, did you ever get any kind of a response from Maverick?  If not, I'm really stunned they didn't respond with something, even a form letter.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 16, 2008)

nope.............and i emailed the whole staff...........


----------



## oddball (Apr 23, 2008)

I was just doing a little research on what type of temp probes to buy and was looking at this model because of everyones recommendations.  But if the company won't even answer email about performance issues, I think I'll be spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## starsfaninco (Apr 23, 2008)

Oddball.  I'm not certain I'd let this scare you off.  I've got two of them, and outside of the on/off switch being a little flimsy, I've not had any issue with them at all.  The range I use mine at is about 40-50 ft through two walls and I've not done the mods mentioned.  I like the features on them and they do fit my purpose.  Just my .02.

KE


----------



## pyre (Apr 23, 2008)

I just picked up my second ET-73.  The first one still works fine, just wanted another for the times I do multiple hunks of meat.

I might crack one of em open to see if I got an antenna or not.  Mine has problems reaching about 20 feet and through 1 door.  Seems like it should have a longer range.


----------



## oddball (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I placed my order for the ET-73.  All of the complaints and lack of support aside, it appears to be the only unit currently available to monitor meat and grill temp.  We'll see what happens.


----------

